# Does he look Purebread?



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm contemplating getting this puppy, but the lack of papers makes me worry, do you think he looks purebred. I'm new, sorry if this is in the wrong section, I just need some help from people who know more.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to the site, Chad2809, I don't see a pic, so can't say.... but if you aren't trusting the 'breeder' then maybe this isn't the right pup or breeder for you? 
Hope you aren't supporting a miller or someone who is just breeding to make $ and not thinking of the dogs they are putting out in the world.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

There's no picture here.


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

It's just a family who got him from a breeder, but there older dog does not get along with the pup. I just want to know an experienced persons opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

How old is this puppy? It's head is huge compared to it's body...?


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

7 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

I appreciate any input. It's Difficult when you don't have papers, and when you don't have the parents of the dog to see with your own eyes. I am not very good at determining Purebreds when they are puppies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

How did these people get him from a breeder and need to give him up already and he's only 7 weeks old- seems suspicious- or they got him waaayyyy too young!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> How did these people get him from a breeder and need to give him up already and he's only 7 weeks old- seems suspicious- or they got him waaayyyy too young!


 Yes!
Where did you find this puppy? Is this family asking much for him? I would be very leery with their story...it does sound sketchy.
IF this pup is 'free' then by all means take it! But don't believe that the story is what these people are telling you. IF they got it from a breeder, they should have returned it to the breeder. And responsible breeders would not want their puppies being re-homed buy their clients/they'd rather do that themselves to ensure their pups were accounted for and safely placed. It is cute, but the head and body are not in balance....body looks very tiny in comparison(rottie mix?).


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

From what the people who have the puppy say, they went on vacation one week ago and adopted him. They claim that they got the puppy from Tennessee, and I'm from Michigan. They said that their older dog does not get along with him and they're not ready for a puppy because they also have children. I know there are many dogs out there, and I may just want to pass on this one because of my want for a purebred German Shepherd. They told me that the father was a pure white German shepherd, That they saw when they adopted the dog from the breeder on site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

chad2809 said:


> 7 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


If he's free, then by all means rescue him.
But if they want anything beyond maybe $25.00 for deworming and a vaccine, then do not do it.


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

They're asking a $180 Adoption fee. No papers


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd probably pass..just because the situation sounds odd. 
Do you want a young pup, or is a rescue something you would think about? This rescue has several adopted lately, maybe put your family on the list for one that fits you. https://www.facebook.com/SouthwestMichiganGermanShepherdRescue
If you want a purebred, then you should research lines and what fits best for you. There are several really good breeders in MI~ SL and WL's.


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

I think I will take your advice, and I am definitely not specifically looking for a puppy. If I could find a good rescue, I would jump on it in a heartbeat. Any more information on Rescues would be extremely appreciated. I am a very active person, so I'm not looking for a old dog, Rather a dog that can be outdoors with me and still wants to play catch and run.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder :thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Chad, what part of the state are you in?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Either that pup is not pure GSD, or that pup is more like 3.5 weeks or 4 weeks old, or maybe, a dwarf? Does anyone know what a dwarf GSD puppy looks like. 

If this is a GSD pup that is 7 weeks old, then it is a true runt, and looks like it has either suffered from serious malnutrition or has something seriously wrong with it. I wouldn't give 18.50 for the pup. Not to the owner. I think you are being lied to, or they were lied to. Either way, you are probably better off paying a proper amount for a dog, because this one will probably cost you more than that. 

Still, it is a puppy, and it is alive, and it needs a loving home.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That dog is pure dog, definitely not bread. Sorry, couldn't resist that one. 

Anyway, the head on that dog looks like a rottie but its body is tiny! Something is not right. I think I would pass and and go through a reputable rescue instead.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Concur. If GSD definitely not 7 weeks old, if 7 weeks old...(almost) definitely not GSD. I'd keep looking


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

I live in Muskegon Michigan


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chad2809 (Nov 21, 2012)

I really appreciate everybody's response, I personally am new to Purebred German shepherds. I live in Muskegon, Michigan (West side of the state). If anybody knows I any reputable Places to find a German Shepherd, I would love to hear about them. I am more than willing to rescue a dog, Just need to find the right one. =) 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I live in Grand Rapids and have a good friend near Kalamazoo that is doing German Shepherd rescue. She is getting TEN new dogs in this week! They will all be available for adoption shortly (pending any medical care they need and some behavior evaluation). If you're open to rescue, check them out!

https://www.facebook.com/SouthwestMichiganGermanShepherdRescue?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------

